# 951 Dämpferfeder



## siggiwonder (8. Dezember 2011)

Hey ich habe mir ein intense 951 gekauft und wollte mir jetzt einen dämpfer holen kann einer ne federhärte sagen fü ca 80 kg ? 

lg flo


----------



## Endless86 (9. Dezember 2011)

425 lbs sollte denk ich mal im langen federweg ganz gut passen.
425 bietet aber glaub ich nur bos und K9 industries an. aber mit dem axiallager von K9 haste nen butterweiches ansprechverhalten. hab es jetzt auch seit ein paar wochen drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (10. Dezember 2011)

beim fox rc4 immer 50lb weniger als beim CC. 
im 8inch loch ist es nochmals anders als im 8.5 loch


----------



## Endless86 (10. Dezember 2011)

ajo ich meinte natürlich aufm rc4.
8.5 ist etwas weicher als 8 inch


----------



## 8664 (10. Dezember 2011)

also 400-450lb! aber ich war nie glücklich mit dem rc4 auf dem 951 ich fuhr ein elka.,
 jetzt auf dem M9 ziehe ich den rc4 jedem dämpfer vor!!


----------



## Endless86 (10. Dezember 2011)

hmm, ich find den rc4 super. hatte bis diese saison noch eine normale 450er feder drin und wollte mal nen bisschen weicher gehen weil die progression halt vom 951 so heftig ist. dann bin ich direkt auf das komplette K9 programm für den dämpfer umgestiegen und bin super glücklich damit.
denke aber auch das es wie bei den gabeln gute und schlechte aus einer produktionslinie gibt.


----------

